# 10inch 4ohm that plays 50hz and fairly shallow



## alexRGR (Nov 24, 2015)

This is going on a Harley in the bags. They Beyma 10G40 has perfect specs but at 4.7 inch depth it might not fit after I build a spacer/adaptor to the bags. Something with these specs closer to 4 inches would work. I saw the new(ish) Crescendo Ultra Neo 10's, a have specs of 70hz at 350w, not sure how much lower they'd play with less power; I'd be powering these with a JL600/6 bridged to 200w. Being on a bike I have limited power (small battery) so looking for a 4ohm preferably.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Look in the classifieds someone is selling a set of 4 ohm 10NDl64-4 there B&C and they're rare because there four ohm . I would check those out before they sell if they haven't already


----------



## Bamby (Dec 28, 2015)

Check some faital these are slim enogh i think:

http://www.usspeaker.com/faital pro 10fe200-1.htm


http://www.usspeaker.com/faital pro 10rs350-1.htm


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

B&C makes a neo ten inch, pretty shallow, and as mentioned above the fatal pro 10fe200,very shallow as well,you won't find to many 10 inch mid bass that are more shallow. 
B&C https://www.parts-express.com/bc-10cl51-10-neodymium-woofer--294-693


----------



## alexRGR (Nov 24, 2015)

thanks fellas...those could work!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow... That is shallow!
Look at the dynaudio mw182 at 3" deep


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

oabeieo said:


> Look in the classifieds someone is selling a set of 4 ohm 10NDl64-4 there B&C and they're rare because there four ohm . I would check those out before they sell if they haven't already


The 10ndl and 10ndw are both 4 1/2" deep and most who have tried them indicate you need some space behind to mitigate noises from the cooling vents.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

danno14 said:


> The 10ndl and 10ndw are both 4 1/2" deep and most who have tried them indicate you need some space behind to mitigate noises from the cooling vents.


Your right. That neo always makes me think it's small but it is anything but small.


----------

